# NFL Players 'Giving Back' At Christmas



## SeaBreeze (Dec 11, 2014)

This isn't the first story I've heard recently of NFL players buying and donating toys to children for the Christmas season.  Kudos to Andre Johnson here! :christmas2:
http://espn.go.com/blog/nflnation/p...26-worth-of-toys-for-local-kids?ex_cid=espnFB




> HOUSTON -- The credit card company flagged the purchase as a fraud, so Andre Johnson had to call them to say, yes, he was actually running one transaction at Toy 'R' Us for more than $5,000. And that wasn't going to be the last of it.
> 
> It's become an annual holiday tradition for Johnson. Each year since 2007, the Houston Texans receiver hosts a shopping spree for local kids. This year, 11 children in the care of Child Protective Services got 80 seconds (and the help of Texans cheerleaders) to stuff a shopping cart full of whatever they could.
> 
> ...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 11, 2014)

Sixth annual 'shop with a Bronco' event for the children...http://www.denverbroncos.com/news-a...a-Bronco/21e57296-4df1-435a-b074-f3779bd706bc




> *LONE TREE, Colo. --*Christmas came early for 42 kids from the Boys and Girls Clubs of Metro Denver as part of the sixth annual "Shop with a Bronco" on Tuesday night.
> 
> Chosen from 14 different branches of Boys and Girls Clubs based on leadership and academics, kids went on a shopping spree at the Park Meadows location of Sports Authority with 15 Broncos players, including Bradley Roby, Sylvester Williams, Lamin Barrow andMontee Ball.
> 
> ...


----------



## AprilT (Dec 11, 2014)

Nice :thumbsup1:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 17, 2014)

Broncos and player Ryan Clady give children and their families a shopping spree at Target for Christmas...http://www.9news.com/story/news/loc...-give-kids-christmas-shopping-spree/20521269/




> KUSA - Ten kids and four families went Christmas shopping in Littleton with members of the Broncos Tuesday night.It's the 7th year in a row that the Sharon Kemp Clady Foundation has allowed less fortunate kids and families to go on a shopping spree.
> 
> The kids were given $350 each - $750 for the families - to buy anything they wanted at Target.
> 
> ...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 22, 2014)

*Oakland Raider's Menelik Watson Gives His Paycheck to Little Girl With Heart Condition*

Oakland Raiders helping this little girl and her family, Menelik Watson donated his paycheck...http://www.goodnewsnetwork.org/oakland-nfl-player-gives-paycheck-4-year-old-heart-condition/



> The NFL Oakland Raiders team recently hooked up Ava Urrea—a four-year-old with a heart condition—with a lot of gifts that made her very happy. But, the team’s second-year offensive lineman, Menelik Watson, decided to take things one step further to help out the girl and her family.
> 
> In the spirit of the holidays, Watson donated an entire week’s salary to Ava’s family. BleacherReport.com reported that the check was likely in the $18,000 range.
> “Athletes like Watson don’t do this for the attention, but they do deserve praise for trying to make a difference.”


----------

